# Ft. Pickens



## Alapompaman24 (Apr 12, 2021)

What time does the gate open? I thought it was open at 5 am this time of year but it’s almost 5:30 and still is not open.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I was first in line a couple of weeks ago and at 5:10 some guy (fisherman) pulls out of line, goes to the front, gets out and slides the barrier out of the way. Everybody just drove on in.


----------



## Alapompaman24 (Apr 12, 2021)

Classic! Maybe that’s what I should have done. I gave up after 6:00 and headed east. Nothing but a stingray and a cownose ray (twice) so far🙄 May keep heading east to Navarre Pier or back to Pickens soon🤔


----------

